# Robert Fawcett Ret Det Boston PD



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

On April 7th 2007 The Law Enforcement Community lost one of Our Own. Sure Bobby "The Bear" Fawcett Retired in 1981 but his Legacy with The Boston Police Dept and District Seven was his home and not too many Police Officer's could wear his Shoes. Bobby was a True Cop's Cop he made many a Young Boy grow up to become a man and many turned out to Become just as he was a Boston Police Officer. The Saugus Police Dept, Revere Police Dept, MBTA Police Dept, RI State Police, Melrose Police Dept and the Boston Police Dept were at Full Attention for this Hero among Hero's. Bisbee-Porcella Funeral - Obituaries


----------



## masscopk9 (Jan 20, 2007)

*R.I.P Bear! Tim, our heartfelt condolences.*


----------

